# So Dissapointed:( just found out she is mature????PLZ HELP



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys ,
I just braught a tiel frm the pet store the other day and they told me,
she was roufly 5 months and we had a friend who just came over to clip her wings and he has worked with birds for years, and said she was definatly an adult bird,,

all i want to know is will it be harder to tame her?? is it still possible to tame her? and get her to sit on my shoulder etc?

if so roufly do you know how long it might take?? 

dont get me wrong i love her to bits im just dissapointed i may not be able to get her to like me as much as i wanted her to.


much love. xx Chan ANd Neya


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

There's no way to predict how long that might take, it depends on the individual bird and its past experiences.

There's no reason an adult bird shouldn't come to love you just as much as a baby. If she's had bad experiences it might take longer to gain her trust, but she won't love you an less than a baby would.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Danielle said:


> There's no way to predict how long that might take, it depends on the individual bird and its past experiences.
> 
> There's no reason an adult bird shouldn't come to love you just as much as a baby. If she's had bad experiences it might take longer to gain her trust, but she won't love you an less than a baby would.




i really hope not so you think its still possible to get her tame?? x

thx 4 the anser


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Time and patience is the main key!


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

Chan&Neya said:


> i really hope not so you think its still possible to get her tame?? x
> 
> thx 4 the anser


i dont know who told you it would be impossible to tame an adult bird because it definately is. it should actually be pretty much the same as long as it hasnt had any bad experiences with humans before you got it. you just have to be willing to earn it, sometimes babies are hard to tame too. personality of a bird has big effect on it too. you cant be discouraged by the age, it should really make you want to spend more time with it so you can bond. dont let the age effect the way you treat the bird it sounds like you kinda thought less of the bird when you found out it was old. are you willing to earn trust or were you hoping it would run up on your shoulder right away?
cause babies involve some training too i promise you.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes it is very possible to tame Adult birds. Like every one else said it just takes time and patience, But that would be the same for a young bird as well.


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

twig braker said:


> i dont know who told you it would be impossible to tame an adult bird because it definately is. it should actually be pretty much the same as long as it hasnt had any bad experiences with humans before you got it. you just have to be willing to earn it, sometimes babies are hard to tame too. personality of a bird has big effect on it too. you cant be discouraged by the age, it should really make you want to spend more time with it so you can bond. dont let the age effect the way you treat the bird it sounds like you kinda thought less of the bird when you found out it was old. are you willing to earn trust or were you hoping it would run up on your shoulder right away?
> cause babies involve some training too i promise you.



No i didnt think less of the bird actually it was the other way around, i was more worried that, because she is older she would need alot more time than im giving her now, and i dont have that yet, i was worried about how she would love me if she would love me as much as a baby would when it grew older etc. i love her to bits and im very proud of her and i just think she is wonderfull, i had a think about it last night, and im just happy i have her. 
and i was worried well cause she isnt a baby i dont know what experiences she has had with other humans, lol and i know it wasnt going to run up on my shoulder right away... ideally i was saying thats what i would like to achieve down the track with her. xx


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be curious to know how your friend determined that your bird was an adult. A female doesn't change her markings like a male at 5 or 6 months. They look the same as soon as their feathers reach their full length. They would be full length at 5 months. Sometimes you can see a little age around their eyes when they get real old and their feet tend to look a little more scaly. As far as I know there is no way to estimate a birds age without a leg band.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Even if she is older you can still bond with her. Iam not sure if you can get bird talk magazine where you are but in the April issue coming up there is an article about taming older tiels. Who knows she might not even be that old yet and if she is, there is still plenty of time to grow even older with you


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> I would be curious to know how your friend determined that your bird was an adult. A female doesn't change her markings like a male at 5 or 6 months. They look the same as soon as their feathers reach their full length. They would be full length at 5 months. Sometimes you can see a little age around their eyes when they get real old and their feet tend to look a little more scaly. As far as I know there is no way to estimate a birds age without a leg band.




well parently he could tell by her feet and feather lenghth etc, he has been breeding birds for 14 years. he said she isnt a baby but there is posssiblity of her being an adolecent. but i dont know. he said he dosent gaurantee it either, but thats what she is most likely. the age dosent bother me anymre. i just want her to fit in aand settle down and just relax. i lovve her just the way she is


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

i dont know about bird talk i will hafto check the newsagents 1st.  i w ill definatly hafto get it for that article. im not going to worry to much, i will just treat her the same anyway. and soon enough she will see how much i love her. 



Chan&Neya said:


> Hey guys ,
> I just braught a tiel frm the pet store the other day and they told me,
> she was roufly 5 months and we had a friend who just came over to clip her wings and he has worked with birds for years, and said she was definatly an adult bird,,
> 
> ...




AN AMAZING IMPROVMENT TODAY!!! She came out of her cage and walked around a bit i went over to her and spoke to her for about an hour and she WALKED OVER MY ARM a few time, and i ran my finger under neath her and she climbed UP!!! Onto my arm then i took her back to ssit on top of her cage!! omg she actually came onto me im sooo happy i thaught it was going to be sooo hard to tame her but she has prooved me wrong!

Thanks guys for all ur advice. im just going to keep being loving to her and persistant.


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

great job i am happy for you, and i am glad you are happy with your tiel. sounds like the start of a great relationship between you guys. keep on working with her and spending quality time with her and your going to be very happy, and you can always come here if you have any questions or concerns we are all here to help each other


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

twig braker said:


> great job i am happy for you, and i am glad you are happy with your tiel. sounds like the start of a great relationship between you guys. keep on working with her and spending quality time with her and your going to be very happy, and you can always come here if you have any questions or concerns we are all here to help each other




Thanks Twig Braker! i really appreciate that! x


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

At 5 months their feathers are at their full length. But the feet might be a clue. I would ask where you got her to be sure they gave you the right info.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I think if you bought her from a petstore she's likely to be around 6 mths to a year. Some sell around 4 mths but not many. It's hard to tell but you can pretty much tell if it's an adult. I don't think you'll have any problems and age shouldn't discourage you at all. All mine are from the petstore, budgies and tiels.It's just you and her so it'll be relatively easy to bond very closely with her. If you can post some pics of her.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

It is still possible to tame and bond with an older bird, it just requires more time. I got Charlie about a month ago, he's a year and a half old normal grey tiel. I get the feeling that his previous owners bought him from a breeder, but didn't give it the attention it deserved. He loves everyone in my family, sometimes a lot more bitter to some than others, but none the less he loves everyone. He sings to everyone except me, but he's more bonded to me than anyone else. He's very paranoid of hands but he finds mine are "okay". haha he still tries to nip and go at me, but they aren't hard. 

No worries, you'll defiantly be okay =D


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great news  Sounds like your on your way to a great bond


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

There are actually some advantages to getting an adult tiel - you don't need to go through their first moult with them (which can turn your previously cuddly sweetheart into a moody little jerk), and you don't have to listen to hours of static cry, just because they like making noise.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

*older bird?*

For what its worth my very first tiel was one I found in the middle of a road sitting in a mud puddle. Now that little hen had been around the block!!! She was always shy and timid but with much time and patience became a wonderful pet. I have no idea how old she was or what she had suffered before I found her bruised and battered and missing her crest, but she responded to kindness and gentleness, not to mention a constant food source! She was never as social or as cuddly as my hand-raised baby but we learned to relate to and appreciate her in different ways. She's flying in Heaven's skies now but I'm so glad we had her for a short time here, even though she wasn't officially "tame".


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Birdlette said:


> For what its worth my very first tiel was one I found in the middle of a road sitting in a mud puddle. Now that little hen had been around the block!!! She was always shy and timid but with much time and patience became a wonderful pet. I have no idea how old she was or what she had suffered before I found her bruised and battered and missing her crest, but she responded to kindness and gentleness, not to mention a constant food source! She was never as social or as cuddly as my hand-raised baby but we learned to relate to and appreciate her in different ways. She's flying in Heaven's skies now but I'm so glad we had her for a short time here, even though she wasn't officially "tame".


that's very sweet but it's so sad that someone could have dumped her like that- I'm glad you were there to give her last few years the best care possible!


----------



## Chan&Neya (Mar 26, 2009)

Birdlette said:


> For what its worth my very first tiel was one I found in the middle of a road sitting in a mud puddle. Now that little hen had been around the block!!! She was always shy and timid but with much time and patience became a wonderful pet. I have no idea how old she was or what she had suffered before I found her bruised and battered and missing her crest, but she responded to kindness and gentleness, not to mention a constant food source! She was never as social or as cuddly as my hand-raised baby but we learned to relate to and appreciate her in different ways. She's flying in Heaven's skies now but I'm so glad we had her for a short time here, even though she wasn't officially "tame".



You have such a good heart
Neya is still a bit timid, and even though it may still take me awile i love so much about her already, i almost dont mind if it takes her ages to let me cuddle her, im enjoying my time trying to teach her etc thouroghly ! i thaught i wouldnt because i was a bit unsure on what to do or expect... but i just relized, one thing my mum always told me is........

''The Journey gives meaning to the Destination.''

xxx


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's all so worth it in the end. It's definitely enjoyable teaching them, because when you think about it, it's you they'll be bonded to and you they'll want to always be with, see you as their new best friend/their parent.


----------

